# Roman Gregorio



## anchor4 (Jun 10, 2010)

Does anyone know the where abouts of my very old Buddy Roman, We met in Napier NZ , He was a Philipine Radio Officer and a Amateur Radio Operator, I was a DeckSeaman and Amateur Radio Operator, Roman also had a Radio Amateur Call DU 2? RG I managed to secure a VK3 call for him while I was on the Trans Tasman Container vessel Maramar. He visited me many times when his ship came to Napier NZ . I heard that he may have got married and took up a shore position in the Philipines, I moved from NZ to Sydney Ausralia, He helped me build my Antennas in my home shack. Any Philipine ROs out there that could help me trace him.My family would love to hear from him, he spent a great deal of time at our home while his ship was in Port


----------

